# ~ Five Favorite Comfort Foods ~



## CA95380

What are your 5 favorite "comfort foods"?

1. _Warm_ home made chocolate chip cookes with cold, cold milk.
2. Mashed potatoes with home made fried chicken gravy.
3. Home made yeast bread
4. Home made soup (any kind)
5. Chocolate pudding (still warm from cooking)


----------



## Annie

Beef stew
Chili
Pot Roast
Meat Loaf
Chicken & Dumplings


----------



## Ninja

1. Ph&#7903;
2. Ph&#7903;
3. Ph&#7903;
4. Ph&#7903;
5. Ph&#7903;


----------



## CA95380

Ninja said:


> 1. Ph&#7903;
> 2. Ph&#7903;
> 3. Ph&#7903;
> 4. Ph&#7903;
> 5. Ph&#7903;



Now aren't you just special?  I bet your Mama is _so_ proud of you!


----------



## Ninja

I take it you're not a fan?

Mmmmm.... I'm going to to get some right now.


----------



## CA95380

> I take it you're not a fan?



 You are right.   

I still don't know what it is.  lol  But .... I was talking about the use of your HUGE words.


----------



## random3434

Ninja said:


> I take it you're not a fan?
> 
> Mmmmm.... I'm going to to get some right now.



That looks like Hagis that just exploded!


----------



## random3434

CA95380 said:


> What are your 5 favorite "comfort foods"?
> 
> 1. _Warm_ home made chocolate chip cookes with cold, cold milk.
> 2. Mashed potatoes with home made fried chicken gravy.
> 3. Home made yeast bread
> 4. Home made soup (any kind)
> 5. Chocolate pudding (still warm from cooking)





1. _Warm_ home made chocolate chip cookes with cold, cold milk._ (ditto)_

2. Grilled Cheese, _with the hot gooey cheese running out the sides._

3. Vegetarian BLT's-_Veggie bacon, tomatoes, lettuce on whole wheat bread._

4.  Hot tomato soup _(to go along with the grilled cheese of course!)_

5. Home made brownies, _fresh out of the oven-heaven!_


----------



## CA95380

Ninja said:


>



I hate to say it but this stuff looks like it could still be alive  
I'm not too much into exotic foods.  My husband gets mad at me for not even trying fried oysters!


----------



## editec

Roast turkey with mashed potatoes and home made gravy.

Potato chips

Homemade Chili

Broiled chickenwings with plenty of garlic.

Cheese, good French bread and greek olives (the wrinkled ones)

I seldom seek comfort in food, but I love eating some kinds of food that I can eat while reading.


----------



## Ninja

CA95380 said:


> I hate to say it but this stuff looks like it could still be alive



Heck yes its still alive! Take some excellent beef stock with rice noodes, throw in some RAW thinly sliced beef that cooks in the broth as your food is served, squeeze in some lime juice, basil, bean sprouts, and make it SPICY with this:






And you're in for some good eating!


----------



## Shattered

Homemade Mac & Cheese
Lemonberry Cheesecake

That's it.. Food tastes good, but it's not really much of a comfort...


----------



## OohRah Mama

1. Fried chicken dinner with cream gravy and mashed potatos
2. My grandmother's sage dressing & giblet gravy to go with turkey
3. Steak medium rare with garlic mashed potatos
4. Cocoa Puffs
5. Cheese cake and Baskin-Robbins Fudge Brownie or Edy's Boomer Sooner Sundae Ice    Creams


No better comfort food than SOUTHERN comfort food!


----------



## jla1178

Anything they say is bad for me.


----------



## strollingbones

krispy kreme donut with a scoop of ice cream drizzled in hersheys syrup....

chicken dumplings

blt.

orange sherbert with vanilla ice cream


----------



## strollingbones

Ninja said:


> Heck yes its still alive! Take some excellent beef stock with rice noodes, throw in some RAW thinly sliced beef that cooks in the broth as your food is served, squeeze in some lime juice, basil, bean sprouts, and make it SPICY with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're in for some good eating!



vietnamese food...gotta love it


----------



## random3434

I've been home all day, so decided to make this, I haven't for years! Doesn't it sound delish?  Seriously, it's great! 

*LASAGNA-VEGETARIAN  * 

1 pkg. lasagna (sm. box for 2x7x11 pan)
3 med. zucchini
1 pkg. frozen chopped spinach
1 lg. pkg. Mozzarella cheese
1 lg. bucket Ricotta cheese (or 3 sm. containers 8 oz. each)
1 lg. can tomato sauce
1 white onion
Pkg. fresh mushrooms
1 clove garlic
1 green pepper
Olive oil

Empty sauce into pan (low heat). Saute chopped onion and crushed garlic in olive oil. Add to sauce. Saute chopped green pepper and sliced mushrooms in olive oil and add to sauce. Let simmer. Slice zucchini, boil, saute lightly and set aside.
Mix Ricotta cheese and defrosted spinach in bowl. You can add 1 egg and some milk to make creamy.

Cook lasagna noodles as directed. Add 1 tsp. olive oil to the water. Layer sauce in bottom of pan, then noodles, more sauce, zucchini, Ricotta cheese, Mozzarella, noodles, sauce, etc. Top layer should be: noodles, sauce, Ricotta, Mozzarella. Bake at 350 F for 1/2 hour to 1 hour. Cover with aluminum foil, place foil on cookie sheet under pan to catch boil over. Let set 1/2 hour before cutting.


----------



## manifold

1. Irish bread
2. Steak & potatoes
3. Meatloaf & potatoes
4. Pot Roast & potatoes
5. Corned beef & cabbage...and potatoes.


----------



## random3434

manifold said:


> 1. Irish bread
> 2. Steak & potatoes
> 3. Meatloaf & potatoes
> 4. Pot Roast & potatoes
> 5. Corned beef & cabbage...and potatoes.



Damn dude, how much do you weigh if you eat all that!


----------



## jla1178

Echo Zulu said:


> Damn dude, how much do you weigh if you eat all that!



I think he likes taters.


----------



## manifold

jla1178 said:


> I think he likes taters.



Had them with almost every meal growing up.


----------



## chloe

Shepherds Pie

Lasagna

Chocolate Chip Mint Ice Cream

Chocolate Eclair Pie

Peanut Butter Pie


----------



## PoliticalChic

Ninja said:


> 1. Ph&#7903;
> 2. Ph&#7903;
> 3. Ph&#7903;
> 4. Ph&#7903;
> 5. Ph&#7903;



I know what you mean.  I can never get tired of it...

also

1. Homemade chicken and rice soup
2. Macaroni and cheese
3. This is bad, but I love instant Ramen (with an egg tossed in at last minute)
4. Fried chicken and mashed potatoes
5. Paella


----------



## AVG-JOE

1.  Hot, strong coffee with heavy whipping cream.
2.  Ben & Jerry's coffee & Heath bar crunch ice cream.
3.  Pizza - just about any style.
4.  Bacon & blue cheese burger & steak-cut fries.
5.  Miller Genuine Draft - must be in a bottle and ice-cold.

-Joe


----------



## AVG-JOE

PoliticalChic said:


> I know what you mean.  I can never get tired of it...
> 
> also
> 
> 1. Homemade chicken and rice soup
> 2. Macaroni and cheese
> 3. This is bad, but I love instant Ramen (with an egg tossed in at last minute)
> 4. Fried chicken and mashed potatoes
> 5. Paella



Mac & Cheese - you and my sweet wife!

What is 'Paella'?

-Joe


----------



## PoliticalChic

AVG-JOE said:


> Mac & Cheese - you and my sweet wife!
> 
> What is 'Paella'?
> 
> -Joe



You sound just like my husband, except for he beer.  I can drink him under the table! LOL!

Paella is one of the most heavenly seafood dishes, but it also has sausage and chicken.  

It is a Spanish medley of clams, mussels, lobsters, shrimp, sausage and chicken cooked in a big pot with saffron rice.  It sounds a bit like the southern low boil, doesn't it?

I have to make it because there aren't to many places that make it the way I like it.  But making the rice not too soggy is the tricky part.


----------



## AVG-JOE

PoliticalChic said:


> You sound just like my husband, except for he beer.  I can drink him under the table! LOL!
> 
> Paella is one of the most heavenly seafood dishes, but it also has sausage and chicken.
> 
> It is a Spanish medley of clams, mussels, lobsters, shrimp, sausage and chicken cooked in a big pot with saffron rice.  It sounds a bit like the southern low boil, doesn't it?
> 
> I have to make it because there aren't to many places that make it the way I like it.  But making the rice not too soggy is the tricky part.



Sounds like a gumbo... As long as the sausage is not too spicy, I'm sure I would dig it... Yumm!

-Joe


----------



## B L Zeebub

Spotted Dick and custard

Faggots and Peas with onion gravy

Clootie dumpling with custard

Foi Gras with warm toast

Champ with Poached eggs


----------



## davidturner

Roast turkey with mashed potatoes and home made gravy.

Potato chips

Homemade Chili

Broiled chickenwings with plenty of garlic.

Cheese, good French bread and greek olives (the wrinkled ones)


----------



## PoliticalChic

davidturner said:


> Roast turkey with mashed potatoes and home made gravy.
> 
> Potato chips
> 
> Homemade Chili
> 
> Broiled chickenwings with plenty of garlic.
> 
> Cheese, good French bread and greek olives (the wrinkled ones)



I bet you're really looking forward to Thanksgiving based on #1.


----------



## jillian

comfort foods:

meat loaf 

egg noodles with cottage cheese and sugar

peanut butter and jelly on either a lightly toasted english muffin or scooped out lightly toasted bagel

hamburger and french fries

turkey on rye with lettuce/tomato


----------



## random3434

jillian said:


> comfort foods:
> 
> 
> 
> *egg noodles with cottage cheese and sugar*




WTH??????????????


----------



## jillian

Echo Zulu said:


> WTH??????????????



You know, you used to be able to buy that at Kiev on 2nd Ave and E. 7th Street in the East Village. 

It's actually a Russian thing, I think. But everyone I know whose grandparents came from Russia know what it is. 

Borscht is a pretty good comfort food too.


----------



## random3434

jillian said:


> You know, you used to be able to buy that at Kiev on 2nd Ave and E. 7th Street in the East Village.
> 
> It's actually a Russian thing, I think. But everyone I know whose grandparents came from Russia know what it is.
> 
> Borscht is a pretty good comfort food too.



Well, I like egg noodles, I like cottage cheese, and I like sugar....

JUST NOT ALL MIXED TOGETHER!


----------



## GigiBowman

lol, I grew up in a Jewish neighborhood in Queens and on Long Island and that was eaten quite a lot (the noodles, cottage cheese & sugar)

and here is another I learned to love as a child

Bananas and Sour Cream with Sugar lol  OMG it's like I died and went to heaven when I taste that taste....only it's really bad on the waist line!

as a child I also remember my parents taking me to the original Vincents in Little Italy.  And that is where I discovered Fried Calamari with black hot sauce and hard bread with lemon.  To this day it is my favorite food.

Mom always makes --on special occassions-- escargots with lots of garlic, lemon and butter.  

My dear passed Aunt Evelyn, (one year ago she fell down the stairs and died.  A sad way to go, doing laundry --I always feel that's how I'll end up too when I go down the basement stairs with those laundry buckets)....well, she used to make something we called Weeds.  Which is essentially Savoy Cabbage Soup with Pepperoni and White Kidney beans.  OMG that is the taste of life.

Then there's mom's Sauce
and Dad's deer meat stew
lamb chops....

I can go on and on.....food is life


----------



## Andrew2382

I guess I am the only one that enjoys a good bowl of Cereal


----------



## GigiBowman

I wanted to add this to my list.

I shied away from it for years and one day I opened my mind and my pallet and now, though I can't call it a comfort food, I will say I CRAVE it....

Sushi.

Yumm


----------



## del

meatloaf,mashed potatoes and green beans(from a can)
homemade mac and cheese
chicken soup
lasagna
beef stew


----------



## random3434

Oh, I can't believe I forgot to say Vegetarian Chili!

I make it sooooooo good, spicy enough, but not too much to burn your mouth off. 



And warm french bread right out of the oven, so the butter is melting as soon as you put it on (REAL butter of course...)

Add a salad (with dry blue cheese crumbles and a vingerette dressing) and 

Oh baby, what a great meal!


----------



## Gem

-  toast - just good bread, butter...maybe some strawberry or raspberry jam
-  grilled cheese
-  insalada caprese:  tomato, basil, mozzarella salad with some good olive oil and balsamic vinegar
-  hot chocolate with whipped cream
-  a good salad with croutons and blue cheese


----------



## jillian

GigiBowman said:


> lol, I grew up in a Jewish neighborhood in Queens and on Long Island and that was eaten quite a lot (the noodles, cottage cheese & sugar)
> 
> and here is another I learned to love as a child
> 
> Bananas and Sour Cream with Sugar lol  OMG it's like I died and went to heaven when I taste that taste....only it's really bad on the waist line!
> 
> as a child I also remember my parents taking me to the original Vincents in Little Italy.  And that is where I discovered Fried Calamari with black hot sauce and hard bread with lemon.  To this day it is my favorite food.
> 
> Mom always makes --on special occassions-- escargots with lots of garlic, lemon and butter.
> 
> My dear passed Aunt Evelyn, (one year ago she fell down the stairs and died.  A sad way to go, doing laundry --I always feel that's how I'll end up too when I go down the basement stairs with those laundry buckets)....well, she used to make something we called Weeds.  Which is essentially Savoy Cabbage Soup with Pepperoni and White Kidney beans.  OMG that is the taste of life.
> 
> Then there's mom's Sauce
> and Dad's deer meat stew
> lamb chops....
> 
> I can go on and on.....food is life



Ohhh I forgot about banana, cottage cheese and sugar. I guess I didn't think of it because that's what my mom gave me when I  had an upset stomach.  But now that I think about it... was pretty yummy.

I still haven't acquired a taste for calamari, but that's what I'm told Randazzo's is for.


----------



## jillian

GigiBowman said:


> I wanted to add this to my list.
> 
> I shied away from it for years and one day I opened my mind and my pallet and now, though I can't call it a comfort food, I will say I CRAVE it....
> 
> Sushi.
> 
> Yumm



spicy tuna rolls ........

unagi over rice........  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jillian

Echo Zulu said:


> Well, I like egg noodles, I like cottage cheese, and I like sugar....
> 
> JUST NOT ALL MIXED TOGETHER!



Try it bubbalah, you'll like it.


----------



## Truthmatters

peanutbutter, banana and honey toast

Meat, poatatoes and cheese ( a meal I learned from my mother in law and consists of good hamburger cooked with onions, cooked chopped potatoes, good extra sharp chedder cheese and salt and pepper.)

Grilled cheese with thinly sliced tomatoes.

strawberry shortcake


----------



## catzmeow

homemade macaroni and cheese
chicken fried steak and mashed potatoes with cream gravy
creamed peas and new potatoes
Shrimp/crab gumbo
shrimp etouffee


----------



## PoliticalChic

GigiBowman said:


> I wanted to add this to my list.
> 
> I shied away from it for years and one day I opened my mind and my pallet and now, though I can't call it a comfort food, I will say I CRAVE it....
> 
> Sushi.
> 
> Yumm



I love it too.  I think it's just an excuse to have wasabi.  Love how it burns my sinuses!


----------



## Andi G

Tomato soup and a grilled cheese.  

I like bean soup too.

Hot chocolate with marshmallows

You all really covered a lot of them.


----------

